# One way ticket going to mexico - do i need a return date?



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello
In Canada, going to Mexico. I have just return end of December after a 3 month duration in Mexico. Question is, I am booking to leave end of February, do I need to have a return booking back to Canada? Plan of action is to meet with potential employer, start work visa procedures, and return to Canada just to see Embassy, however I cant' book return as I dont know what day that will be. Will I have issues only have a one way ticket?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I have not had a return ticket on several occasions, and it has never been a problem. The most recent trip was over two years ago though, so maybe someone else has more current information or experience.

.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

I called them Mexican Embassy in Canada just now, they told me that due to me being a tourist, that they like to see a return date when I get to customs in Mexico. She stated it is a risk, and that they could make me purchase a return ticket while there. Do you think the rules could have changed over the last couple years, or is she saying that to follow their procedure...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico seems ambivalent on that issue. I am not sure that anything is written in stone. Perhaps a letter of invitation from the prospective employer might help. The other option would be to fly to the US - Mexico border; perhaps at San Diego - Tijuana, and cross by land. Then fly to your destination on a domestic airline with your tourist permit.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

But I am just on a tourist visa? with no return date?


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for your response, however how do you know they do not require return tickets?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tourists fly, walk and drive into Mexico by the thousands, daily, without return tickets. I would not worry about it.
Note that you were told “they like to see.....at customs“, by the embassy. The embassy should not have said that, as they are not customs. In fact, customs has no interest in your return either. INM, immigration, are the only folks concerned with your entry or exit, and they have nothing written in stone either.
The fact is, that some airlines have been known to require return tickets just so they will not be required to take you back to Canada for free if you happened to be denied. It is policy, for them, not any Mexican requirement.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay, well thank you. I really really hope it is not an issue having a one way. It worried me when I did call the Embassy. If anyone else has experienced only booking one ways, feel free to let me know.. the more comfort to me the better.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Amanda,
Just book your flight to see if the airline objects. If not......all will be well. Enjoy your trip and good luck with the job prospects. If the employer is registered with INM and has permission to hire foreigners, you will have to go to a consulate outside of Mexico; Canada in your case, to begin the visa process with the documents and guarantee of employment from the employer. You cannot begin the visa process in Mexico.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you!! This is a scary thing, change is hard.. must be brave.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I flew from LA to Guadalajara with a one-way ticket that I bought at the airport an hour before the flight. No one questioned it at all. That was on Volaris, but I doubt it would be any different on any other airline.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Tundra, mine will be West Jet. My most concern was just what happens when I get into Mexico.. if they look and say.. why no return date?? etc.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Amanda123456 said:


> Thanks Tundra, mine will be West Jet. My most concern was just what happens when I get into Mexico.. if they look and say.. why no return date?? etc.


Never heard of Immigration worrying about how you are leaving. They limit your length of stay but that's about it


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a very delicate balance between doing your homework and asking the wrong questions of the wrong people in the wrong places. 
SRE = Secretary of foreign affairs (They can pre-approve you for getting a visa at their embassies/consulates)
Aduana = Customs (They only deal with goods)
INM = Immigration (They control entry/exit and issue visas)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Amanda123456 said:


> Thanks Tundra, mine will be West Jet. My most concern was just what happens when I get into Mexico.. if they look and say.. why no return date?? etc.


When you get to Mexico, you go through immigration. They don't look at your ticket or ask about return tickets.

The need for a return ticket varies by country. It is enforced by the airlines when you check in before the flight. According to Mexico Visa and Passport Requirements, a return ticket is required for Canadians or US citizens visiting Mexico. When I checked in for my one-way flight, I told them I was a resident. I don't know if that affected the result. 

I suspect that the return ticket or onward ticket rule is not enforced for Mexico because the land border allows people to come and go by multiple routes. But you can check with the airline (West Jet in your case) before you buy your ticket.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Also Amanda, the suggestion to cross the border and fly from Tijuana means you will be taking a domestic in-country flight. I can't image they would ask you to show them a return ticket.

And my personal experience (I never thought about this though) is that no one ever asks to see your return ticket. I don't think I've ever shown immigration my ticket at all (going from memory).


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just book your flight to see if the airline objects. If not......all will be well.


Expanding on that a little, based on my experience. 

About eight months ago I bought a one way ticket online with Spirit from USA to Mexico - no problem. But I had to check a bag in and the counter person saw I was flying one way. She said straight out "Sorry, we can't let you board. Mexican rules, you have to have a return ticket."

Before going into a full on panic I thought to show her the resident card: "OK, that's what we need. You're fine."

So you may be able to purchase the ticket, but you don't want to be blocked at the airport. Since you're flying on a tourist card, might be worth discussing with West Jet beforehand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Expanding on that a little, based on my experience.
> 
> About eight months ago I bought a one way ticket online with Spirit from USA to Mexico - no problem. But I had to check a bag in and the counter person saw I was flying one way. She said straight out "Sorry, we can't let you board. Mexican rules, you have to have a return ticket."
> 
> ...


I think this also depends on the airline. A few years ago, I flew from Philadelphia to Mexico City, I believe it was on Delta, with a one-way ticket and had no problems even though I was flying on a tourist card.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you kindly for all the input.. this site has the best help I have been able to receive. I contacted West Jet; they advised me that it is okay to book just one way. They also directed me to "travel.ca.gov" website to confirm this. I do not see any information on having to have a return ticket, although Buzzbar... your comment does cause some worry to me due to what happened with you.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I think this also depends on the airline. A few years ago, I flew from Philadelphia to Mexico City, I believe it was on Delta, with a one-way ticket and had no problems even though I was flying on a tourist card.


Yes, I'm sure you're right. It's clearly not uniformly enforced by all airlines. If you contacted West Jet Amanda, and they said it was fine to book one way, then I think you can assume you won't have the experience I had with Spirit and all will be fine!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Amanda, I've flown one way from Canada to Mexico with no problem from either the airline or Mexican Immigration. If I were asked, I'd just say I'm planning on staying approximately x amount of time (e.g. 2-3 months) but I had not determined precisely what date I was planning to return. 

Like others, even when I have a return ticket, I've never been asked about it or had to show it. 

Good luck!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Most of the Canadians who arrive here in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero from western Canada do so either on Alaska or WestJet. Many of them routinely purchase one-way tickets. We've never heard of anyone being denied entry to Mexico because they only had one-way tickets.
Of course, this being Mexico...........


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you kindly for all the help... I do have one more question.. If I was to stay in Mexico just under my 180 days, then go back to Canada for say one week (to visit) and return to Mexico.. would they then deny my entry? Or do they not say anything if you leave (air) and return very recently after departing?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Lots of people have been living in Mexico for years and years on a series of 180-day tourist permits. That doesn’t mean that you are guaranteed being allowed back shortly after exiting, though. 
However, in your case, I would say the chance of being denied entry on return is tiny, almost non-existent. I’ve only heard about people being denied return at land crossings on Mexico’s southern border.


----------

